# cleansing flights



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

after 3 days of rain the bees were ready to get out
I was afraid they were about to swarm but 10 minutes after taking this video everything was back to normal

http://www.vimeo.com/849024

Dave


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow! When you gotta go, you gotta go!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

If it was a cleansing flight why just the one hive?? Could that hive had a big hatch and they were on an orientation flight?


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, that is an orientation flight of the young bees. Nothing to do with cleansing flights.

Gilman



AstroBee said:


> If it was a cleansing flight why just the one hive?? Could that hive had a big hatch and they were on an orientation flight?


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Great shots, a bit wobbly to begin with. 

I have studyed the footage and think that many of the bees that were out were young bees probebly on their first orientation flight as they seemed to be hovering in front of the entrance.
Of course there were bees out 'unloading' as there are during normal activity within the hive.

But its a great feeling seeing this as at the back of the mind its,_great more bees more honey_. 
Question; what is that piece of paper doing beween the two chambers?

Enjoy beekeeping

Moeuk.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this is certainly my strongest hive and it's packed with brood so I guess it is orientation flight mostly
the piece of paper is left over from feeding dry sugar over the winter, none of it remains inside the hive

Dave


----------

